# Programm für Videotutorial



## Visu1 (15. Juni 2004)

Hallo, ich hab wieder einmal eine Frage mit welch einem Programm kann ich meinen Arbeitsablauf abspeichern und dann in eine Präsentation einfügen.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mfg. Visu


----------



## Martin Schaefer (15. Juni 2004)

TechSmith Camtasia Studio
http://www.techsmith.de

CamStudio
(mal mit Google suchen)

Macromedia RoboDemo
http://www.macromedia.com/de/software/robodemo/?promoid=home_de_prod_rd_043004


----------

